
An informative read on sexual harassment in tech - pluot
https://medium.com/@apple.chow/sexual-harassment-doesnt-happen-at-my-company-2d29c23ea905#.f02hyv7zh
======
pluot
This is really making me question all my assumptions when it comes to sexual
harassment in the workplace.

------
pluot
It is a powerful piece and reminds us that we have a lot of work to do in the
overall industry.

